

Playing Quake with a real mouse - davi
http://brainwindows.wordpress.com/2009/10/14/playing-quake-with-a-real-mouse/

======
GiraffeNecktie
Finally an opponent whose Quake skills are on a par with my own. All your
cheese belong to us, my little rat-tailed friend!!

------
staunch
Hopefully they can hook me up soon. I know my eyes and hands are a serious
bottleneck on my sniping abilities. I would pay serious cash for a real way to
play FPS games without using my keyboard and mouse. Even just replacing my
mouse would be good enough.

~~~
scott_s
I don't think you read the article. The mouse's brain was not controlling it's
virtual navigation; that was controlled by how it moved on the ball. The brain
comes into the discussion because they were able to see what parts were
lighting up as a result of the navigation.

------
zandorg
I once borrowed a cool trackball from a friend, and I discovered that playing
Doom with it was a cinch. I was whizzing around and blasting anything moving.
It was incredible!

~~~
tghw
I don't know why you're getting modded down. That was an awesome story!

EDIT: Do I really have to put sarcasm tags in here?

~~~
tome
I know why you're both getting modded down. It's because your comments,
although not offensive, are just noise compared to the insightful posts we
often find here.

~~~
zandorg
I like to make 1 trivial comment for every 10 multi-point comments.

